# Hikari Pellets



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

My rbps used to eat the pellets and now they wont and theyre a pain to keep cleaning up. Any advice to make them eat it faster/all of it.

Also my cariba has never eaten the pellets. Advice on training him to take the pellets?


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

How big are your reds? If they are still small, just break the pellets up to smaller pieces and only feed a few at a time. If they eat them, there won't be any mess. If they don't eat them, clean them out and don't put anymore in until the next day. They should start to take them.

As for getting them on pellets, just throw 1 or 2 in every so often until they start to take them. I would keep trying a few days at a time, if they don't eat at all, I would make sure to feed them whatever they usually eat every so often so they don't cannibalize while trying to ween them on.

Also, are you using sinking or floating style pellets? Some fish are very weary to come to the surface if you are using that type. But it doesn't hurt to keep trying both.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the tips! Ill definitly keep trying.

Im using floatin style ones.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Now that they finally accepted floating pellets they cant seem to get enough of them! Thanks for the tip osiris!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

This is what i do and it works everytime! Starve your caribas for about a week or so (keep an eye on canabalism) then feed the floating hikari pellets.. they should attack as soon as it hits the water like my p's


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

I used floating pellets for my Caribe the first time and they didn't know what to do. The next day I used sinking and they caught on a day after that I went back to floating and they recognized it as food that time. Although I got lucky. I had to starve my reds for weeks before they would accept a floating pellets.

Also smallest Cariba is 2.5 tl and biggest about 3.5aprx.


----------

